# You don't see this very often...



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is something I haven't seen happen before. It's pretty cool, too. 
You guys saw that I chucked a big honkin' payload at The Vinni, right?
Vin said he wasn't willing to take it laying down, and somehow managed to fling one at me that landed before mine even hit. 
Now _that's_ talent. :tu
My buddy Vin (massphatness) had seen me begging around for some JJ maduro's. I absolutely love them. I can't even put my finger on why. Haven't done any analyzing on them, no review, and I don't even think much about them when I have one hanging out of my head.
They just feel "like home". Kinda like they made them just for me.
So he decided to slide a box in on me.
Best I can figure is that he couldn't make up his mind about what size I'd enjoy, so he sent TWO boxes. Selectos and Belicosos.
When I opened the box I was absolutely floored. I had to leave to go get my girlfriend at work, so I didn't even get to take the plastic off the boxes and sniff them and love them up.
Then Kerri made me go to the grocery store.
Then we had to go pick up one of the kids at his school.
Then I came home and had to bag up steaks for the freezer.
Then I had to put groceries away. Then I had to help with dinner.
You get the picture.
I finally got to sit down and appreciate them and the CI Lighter that came along with them. The cigars smell like heaven.
I'm going outside to enjoy one of the Belicoso's shortly. They smell like they're ready to smoke. The selectos need some rest.

I'm at a complete loss for words. There's really none that can express the way I feel right now. But Vinnie knows. We talked a little while ago.
Thank You, my friend.
It's good to be loved!!! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Holy Chite! That's one incredible bomb.

Are you two engaged yet?




just askin'


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What ever happened to 5-cigar bombs? Sheesh. 

Vin, get in here so I can bump your RG, dammit!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

*Jaw drops*

I am speechless!

I felt the rumble from that bomb all the way over here in Indiana!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Vin Over The Top Awsome Righton!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Vin is an absolute beast!

Nuff said!

Al


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Most Excellent


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy cow!! What a class act....


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! Yep Vin is a class act to follow. Now I know....Dont mess with massphatness! :r:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

What a great B I G B O M B!!! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!! That is one great Bomb!!!
:tu

If you ever start feeling like your not loved just open this thread Scott!!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy :BS!!!

What a hit. Those are some of my new favorites. Wow just wow:dr


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Smack! Nicely done Vin!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> What ever happened to 5-cigar bombs? Sheesh.
> 
> Vin, get in here so I can bump your RG, dammit!


You must not have gotten the memo.
The week before last, a fiver was 10 cigars. Last week a fiver was eleven cigars. It appears that a fiver is now 48 cigars.
Fortunately I guessed it would be somewhere around there this week.
That's why I didn't fling many bombs.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

DBall said:


> What ever happened to 5-cigar bombs? Sheesh.
> 
> Vin, get in here so I can bump your RG, dammit!


Yeah Dan what ever happened to 5-cigar bombs???

Scott it could not of hit a better guy and coming from Vin doesn't surprise me!

Shawn


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats damn near 4 bills worth of smokes in one bomb. WOW.

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Now thats a bomb with some delicious cigars. Had one last week and its was outstanding.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

HOLY SCHMOLY....And a big WOWZA

WTG!!!VIN!!!!!:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

DBall said:


> What ever happened to 5-cigar bombs? Sheesh.
> 
> Vin, get in here so I can bump your RG, dammit!


Those are long dead my friend. You need to drop 20 and a vinotemp to raise an eyebrow around here now. :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think he took you to town big time :r Awesome hit Vin!! :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

That's approaching, if not beyond, too sweet!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing! The generosity of the CS community never ceases to amaze! :tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

NIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HIT! :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow!! Now that's some McLovin'!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Talk about a rumble in the jungle. POW POW.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

my bomb to you looks so small now........pout.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> my bomb to you looks so small now........pout.


You can't let that happen now can you? Someone needs to pay!! Go get em Stew!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'm at a complete loss for words. There's really none that can express the way I feel right now.


You know, it's not like this was something out of the blue. Shilala all but dared me to do something when he sent me a 22 lb monster bomb. (see the craziness here: clickity)

And it's easy for anyone to pick up the phone and place an order. What Shilala sent me took so much more effort and planning. This little retaliatory strike was something I felt needed to be done. How do you let a guy send you a bomb like that -- one you KNOW is coming -- and not do something about it? I did something about it. And in the future, I reserve the right to do something a lot more thoughtful. Right now though, I need to go lick my wounds roll around naked on some cigars and season a new humi.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> Those are long dead my friend. You need to drop 20 and a vinotemp to raise an eyebrow around here now. :tu


I disagree.
I just put together a three cigar fiver that will make a young man very happy. It'll be going in tomorrow's mail along with another fiver that consists of three focus cigars and a couple riders.
I can't say what the first bomb is for, but it's special.
The second is going to be a lot of fun. Gary (gwc4sc) and I are going to work out a time to cyber-herf where we'll burn our first Ashton ESG together. That's good stuff. I'm excited about it and I bet it's going to be fun. 
It makes no difference how much is in the bomb. I can't see that it ever did. It's the part of the person that comes with it that is important.
It's also knowing that the person thought enough of you to go out of their way. That's priceless.
It's good to be loved.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Right now though, I need to go lick my wounds roll around naked on some cigars and season a new humi.


I already seasoned it. 
All those beads are ready to go, too. Spend some quality time arranging the cigars. That's way more fun. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Vin - you are crazy! Great hit on a great Brother! :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

my bomb still seems small.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW.......

and backwards...

WOW

I am in awe. That is soooooooooooooooo suhweeeeeeeeeeet!! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> my bomb to you looks so small now........pout.


If it's any consolation, it's yours that I carried around all day trying to get a chance to smoke, and it's yours I'll be burning up while these ones are resting. 
You really came through in a pinch!!! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Holy Chite! That's one incredible bomb.
> 
> *Are you two engaged yet?*
> 
> just askin'


:r That is EXACTLY what I said out loud as I started to scroll down and look at the responses. Too funny... 

That is not a bomb... its a dowry!



> *dowry *
> 
> Main Entry: dow·ry
> Pronunciation: \ˈdau̇(-ə)-rē\
> ...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*unbefreakinlievable!!!!!!!*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont believe it. I saw it but I still dont believe it. *scratching head* You two are amazing. Great job by both of you. Both of the bombs exchanged were over the top and show how awesome this crazy place we all call the jungle really is.

Good one Vin.

Good one Scott. ( I can not wait for the cyber-herf :tu)

In the words of a great musician you all might know....

" Jungle Love it's driving me mad, It''s making me crazy." -Steve Miller


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Unbelievable hits by a couple class act BOTLs!!! It is good to see everyone is having a fun time with this and some excellent words of advice about the rest of us not getting anxious or intimidated about our own bomb performance (I was feeling it too)! A single bullet from a sniper rifle is just as lethal as a MOAB when you are trying to hit one target.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That is one of the prettiest BOMBS I have ever seen. Look at those babies all cozy in their boxes. Kinda hate to take one out, huh? Like a fresh snow. You hate to put that first tire track in it. Prolly not Scott, though. I bet he jerks one out, lights it, and goes and writes his name in the snow with yellow....ummm......ink.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

:dr Wow.... I'm totally speechless! Nice work!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! Awesome hit massphatness on a deserving BOTL!! :tu :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

I think a new "Gold Standard" has been set.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That is not a bomb... its a dowry!
> 
> *dowry
> 
> ...


Dibs on being the man!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Dibs on being the man!


Dammit.
How's come I always have to be the girl???


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

shilala said:


> Dammit.
> How's come I always have to be the girl???


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

Anybody ever tell ya.....Yall ain't right!


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Now that's impressive. Way to go Vin.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

jebus 
insane bomb:mn


----------

